# Promo Code for Interval Renewal



## CalifasGirl (Jul 11, 2016)

Just renewed Interval for another 2 years for the price of one. Got a promo code for WorldMark owners. Expires 8/30/16. You can also renew 3 years for the price of 2, but 2 for one is a much better deal. *21BAG1G* is the promo code.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2016)

Worldmark is one of the few timeshare companies where owners are almost always offered 2 for 1 deals for renewing with interval.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2016)

FWIW, the promotion code appears as invalid for me when attempting to renew via the website.  Worldmark is the first timeshare listed on my II membership.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Jul 11, 2016)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, the promotion code appears as invalid for me when attempting to renew via the website.  Worldmark is the first timeshare listed on my II membership.


I've heard that sometimes the promo codes are targeted to certain members. People have reported that calling II and asking for the 2 for 1 renewal works if you can't make it work on the website.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2016)

rhonda said:


> FWIW, the promotion code appears as invalid for me when attempting to renew via the website.  Worldmark is the first timeshare listed on my II membership.


  I would call and specifically ask if there is any 2 for 1 offers for worldmark owners.  If they say no then see if they can check for any of your other resorts.


----------



## travs2 (Jul 12, 2016)

We just rejoined II and were not offered this two for one promotion.  Do you think I should call back and ask if we could get this as well?  Wouldn't hurt right?


----------

